# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  El lenguaje corporal

## zarkov

No estoy seguro de si este mensaje está bien aquí o que incluso deba ponerse en zona abierta. Intentaré ser suficientemente descriptivo pero moderado y según se opine ya veremos.

He visto algo de cómo hacer que alguien piense una carta en concreto, que piense un color u objeto, etc. Inducirlo con el empleo de algunas técnicas entre otras con algo que yo llamo el lenguaje corporal (puro desconocimiento). Sé, por Giobbi, de la importancia de los movimientos del mago a la hora de dar a elegir una carta por poner un ejemplo. No me refiero a este caso, me refiero a poder condicionar una decisión (no sé si me explico).

Como es un tema que me interesa y creo que es importante no sólo en la magia, intento hacer alguna prueba de vez en cuando.
El caso es que hace poco, en el trabajo, conseguí, fijando la atención en una persona de entre un grupo, y con algunos gestos, que tuviera la sensación de que había dicho algo con los labios, que nunca pronuncié pero que provoqué que pensara con lenguaje corporal. La cosa era fácil pero tenía contraste: esto está aprobado (en su cabeza), esto está propuesto pero no está aprobado todavía (dicho por mis labios).
Sólo esta persona jura y perjura que dije eso. No fue casualidad porque fue premeditado.
Espero hacerme comprender con estas líneas.

¿Qué puedo hacer para poder avanzar en este asunto? ¿Qué me recomendáis leer? ¿Estoy zumbado y no es un tema para tratar aquí? ¿Tengo alma de mentalista? En serio, ¿cómo lo véis?

----------


## ignoto

Quizás deberías leer a Angelo Stagnaro. Creo que tiene algunas ideas al respecto.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Joer ruso, que estás zumbao ya lo sabemos, pero a parte de eso, a mi también me ocurrió lo mismo... una vez me subí las gafas con el dedo corazón y un tio se pensó que le estaba mandando a tomar por donde amargan los pepinos. chascarrillo aparte, también me interesa este tema, ¿que signos fueron? ¿elegiste esa persona por algún tipo de afinidad? ¿hubo sexo?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Vamos, resumiendo que expliques algo más que me has dejado a medias. 

Besos y abrazos

----------


## zarkov

> Besos y abrazos


No te hagas líos  




> Quizás deberías leer a Angelo Stagnaro. Creo que tiene algunas ideas al respecto.


Lo que he encontrado es sólo una referencia a un libro "Conspiracy". ¿Me puedes aportar algo más ?

Marco Antonio:
la afinidad, mínima, todo lo contrario. Por eso pude provocar una respuesta radical. Los signos no fueron, como diría, estándar, usé unos símbolos que pensé que podían funcionar. Un asentimiento repetido con cabeza y tronco, mirada fija de superioridad, indicación con el índice en la sien y el gesto de frotar los dedos pulgar e índice (como el qué te debo en un bar). Símbolos que tienen sentido dentro de la relación que puedo tener con esa persona. Ese es un poco el motivo del tema. ¿Qué simbología existe aplicable sin que exista un conocimiento de la persona en concreto?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Leyendo tu mensaje he ido a ver a una compañera maciza del todo. Le he mirado a los ojos, he dejado escapar un guiño, ella me ha sonreido, ambos hemos hecho gestos de 'besito' con los labios. pero cuando he hecho eso del pulgar y el índice como de dinero...... me ha arreado una bofetada de tres pares de 'eggs'. 8) 


El lenguaje corporal es, ciertamente, importantísimo. Yo suelo usar muuuuucho la mirada unida a pausas valorativas. El espectador acaba 'sintiendo' mi mirada clavada en su cara y me mira. Entonces establenzo un juego de miradas que suele desembocar en su risa (yo estoy serio como una acelga) con lo que paso a mirar al resto y acabo captando las miradas de todos los espectadores. Mientras mis manos trabajan.

En cuanto a usar el lenguaje corporal para forzar o hacer creer algo.. creo que no lo he practicado, al menos conscientemente. repasaré mis rutinas y veré que encuentro.

----------


## Azran

Puede ser Banachek, no estoy muy seguro pero hay palabras, gestos, miradas, que condicionan al publico para realizar una acción o una eleccion determinada. 

PD: el otro dia quede asombrado porque la gente suele pensar los mismos  numeros, cuando lo hacen de manera involuntaria.

Piensa un numero del uno al 10.
piensa otro.
otro mas.

La mayoria de la gente piensa, el 7 el 3 y luego el 5.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Eso precisamente se llama PNL (programacion neurolinguistica) Derren Brown tiene algunos efectos con ello, uno de ello la adivinacion de una carta pensada "sin mas", claro que hay posibilidad de fallo, pero de 10 veces 8 y media sale... 

El poder de la palabra y el subconsciente es una combinacion explosiva  :Wink1:  
para mas info el libro de Derren Brown "pure effect"

----------


## zarkov

Esto me pasa por preguntar. Se abrió el abanico.

Unos enlaces a vuela pluma de lo que indica Manolo Talman (gracias).

http://www.pensar.org/2004-02-pastillas.html
http://www.sindioses.org/randi/randi...o-derren-brown
http://www.subliminalpersuasion.co.uk/index.html
http://www.magictalk.com/cgi-bin/reviews.cgi?read=509
http://www.magicbookshop.com/product...oducts_id=5715
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos5...ctecnica.shtml

Por si hay alguien interesado. Sigo buscando y escuchando.

----------


## Ella

> Eso precisamente se llama PNL (programacion neurolinguistica) Derren Brown tiene algunos efectos con ello, uno de ello la adivinacion de una carta pensada "sin mas", claro que hay posibilidad de fallo, pero de 10 veces 8 y media sale... 
> 
> El poder de la palabra y el subconsciente es una combinacion explosiva  
> para mas info el libro de Derren Brown "pure effect"


manolo en la sei le hizo un juego a mi novio asi: piensa en una carta....la has pensado? (si,contesto), y asi sin mas se la adivino! (veo puntos...muchos puntos, jajajaja)

----------


## Azran

Este tipo de juegos son un arma bestial. Normalmente (hablo por mi) los juegos que presento, suelen ser con cartas, y el tipo de poder que representa el mago es que puede adivinar cartas, o incluso trasponerlas de lugar, pero... es muy fuerte pensar que hay alguien que puede leer tu mente, ese es un poder que muchos desearian.

----------


## eidanyoson

El lenguaje corporal es importantísimo, y dominarlo o saber un poco sobre ello puede darte ventaja en según qué cosas. 
 Por ejemplo, el pulgar representa el yo, el individuo en sí mismo sin tapujos. Por tanto cuando una persona habla contigo y es honesta, muestra las manos  de tal manera que te ofrece sus pulgares (palmas arriba pulgares afuera). Si está nerviosa (una entrevista de trabajo, por ejemplo) intentará inconscientemente ocultar sus pulgares, porqeu quiere ocultarse así mismo por los nervios.
 Precisamente, los políticos pasan horas y horas frente al espejo ensañando sus discursos con los gestos que quieren. Por eso tantas veces sentimos que nos dicen una cosa pero parece otra, porque realmetne sus gestos son de honestidad pero son sólo ensayados.
 Hay cosas más curiosas, por ejemplo, yo cmo fotógrafo sé que nadie es simétrico, por tanto todos tenemos un lado de la cara más triste y otro más alegre. Según lo que quieras transmitir en la foto es mejor tomar un perfil o destacar el otro...
 En la magia, el lenguaje corporal puede ser la bomba.

----------


## zarkov

Estaba ahora pensando en ti Eidan. Te iba a reclamar. Cuenta más que tu de esto puedes aportar cosas.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ok, un ejemplito más. Si le dices a alguien que recuerde una imagen, sus ojos se irán hacia arriba y a la derecha (hacia la cabeza). Si es un sonido, hacia la izquierda, pero no arriba o abajo (hacia los oídos). Si le haces pensar en un sentimiento profundo, una vivencia del pasado agradable por ejemplo, bajará los ojos haca la derecha (hacia los pies).
 Por tanto, cuando luego quieras adivinar algo, sólo tienes que mirar sus ojos para saber si es un sonido, una imagen o una vivencia.
 Evidentemente, os dejo que penseis cómo lo incorporaríais vosotros a un efecto...  :D

----------


## letang

Ey! y por que sabes tú tanto de todo esto?
Cuenta cuenta, que está muy interesante todo  :shock:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yo también sabía algunas cositas sobre los ojos y las manos, sobre todo por lo de las entrevistas de trabajo. También es buen síntoma en dichas entrevistas no tener las manos en los bolsillos ni los brazos cruzados. Y no sólo en la entrevista sino en el trabajo en sí.

Sobre los ojos también había leído algo, pero me interesa que sigan poniendo. Entre más cosas, mejor.

Lo de los poíticos también se sabe. No hay más que ver la de fascistas que han gobernado (y gobiernan) muchas naciones, por ejemplo, el ser más despreciable que jamás se haya conocido: Hitler (experto en psicología).

Siento este OFF-TOPIC.

Que los sabios hablen sobre el lenguaje corporal que me interesa mucho!!

----------


## pinkyzilla

Amigos:

            Como ya lo hice en otro hilo me presento. Soy un mago AMATEUR de Chile, 27 años. Por diversas cosas de la vida se de PNL e Hipnosis ericksoniana. La verdad la PNL existe. Lo que no existe son FORMULAS. Es decir, la mayoría de la gente reacciona de manera relativamente parecida, pero no todos. Lo mas importante es estar atento a las propias señales que te da la persona con que te comunicas. Lo importante no es lo que se dice literalmente. Esdtas herramientas son valiosisimas. He estado muy interesado en lo que hace el amigo Brown y la verdad muchos de sus trucos he podido recrearlos con exito........otros simplemente me han dejado pillo, jaja. Ignoro si este tema debiera estar en foro abierto (en todo caso no tengo entrada al area mas secreta, jaja, este es mi 2do o 3era respuesta). Les recomiendo hacerse de algunos libros de Richard Bandler o John Grinder (La estructura de la magia I y II).

MUCHAS veces hay comando imbuidos, es decir COSAS que se hacen resaltar dentro de una comunicacion, que ESTAN EN  otro nivel y por lo tanto "pasan" por el sedaso de LA CONCIENCIA. (jaja, fue un ejemplo grotesco). 

Otra cosa es no PENSAR EN EL COLOR AZUL (si lo primero que pensaste es en el AZUL, pues bien, no estás loco, jaja)

    No sé, son´sólo ejemplos, ignoro si este tema debiera ser tratado tan abiertamente. Estoso conocimientos no creo que deban estar destinados a la masificacion.  Bueno, creo q lo unico importante en mi mensaje fue la recomendacion de los libros, jeje.

----------


## Azran

Un breve inciso para añadir. 

Cuando una persona está a la defensiva cruza los brazos, cuando una persona miente o no esta segura de lo que dice le pica la nariz (de ahí el cuento de pinocho) y se la toca constantemente (la nariz, mal pensaos). A veces cuando una persona miente, parpadea con mas frecuencia o cada vez que parpadea mantiene los ojos cerrados mas tiempo (esto es una respuesta psicologica al "tierra tragame"). Y luego lo que todos sabemos, manos sudorosas, voz titubeante, (lo tipico que nos suele ocurrir cuando presentamos un juego por primera vez y no lo hemos estudiado a la perfeccion).

Hay personas que se sienten mas inseguras en una conversación si les miras solo a uno de los dos ojos, el  izquierdo si son diestras y el derecho si son zurdas.

----------


## zarkov

Para los interesados en este tema os recomiendo un libro no mágico pero interesante que me recomendaron y del que he aprendido mucho en estos días:

Título: La comunicación no verbal.
Autora: Flora Davis.
Título original: Inside Intuition - What we Knew About Non-Verbal Communication.

Alianza Editorial.
Colección El libro de Bolsillo.
ISBN: 84-206-1616-8

No es moderno, pero sirve para arrancar.

----------


## canuto

> y se la toca constantemente (la nariz, mal pensaos).


no lo habia pensado hasta que lo aclaraste JAJAJA, me dio mucha risa xD

con respecto al tema
como dijeron ya muchos, es muy importante el tema del lenguaje corporal, ayuda demasiado, si no me equivoco "los cinco puntos magicos" de Tamariz hablan sobre el lenguaje corporal
dominarlo el tema seria barbaro, sirve de mucho :D

----------


## dante

Otra curiosidad es que cuando le estás haciendo el juego de adivinar en que mano está el objeto que esconde, si le dices que sobretodo no baje la mano que contiene el objeto para que no de pistas incoscientes. Y de repente le distraes hablando y haciendolo hablar la mano vacía descenderá levemente sino es así, podemos estresarle momentaneamente instandole con tono urgente que no la baje la mano, pero con tono autoritario y rápido, que descoloque en la conversación que teniamos. lo que hara entonces es subir la mano que tiene el objeto, o moverla ligeramente.

----------


## javier1521

> No estoy seguro de si este mensaje está bien aquí o que incluso deba ponerse en zona abierta. Intentaré ser suficientemente descriptivo pero moderado y según se opine ya veremos.
> 
> He visto algo de cómo hacer que alguien piense una carta en concreto, que piense un color u objeto, etc. Inducirlo con el empleo de algunas técnicas entre otras con algo que yo llamo el lenguaje corporal (puro desconocimiento). Sé, por Giobbi, de la importancia de los movimientos del mago a la hora de dar a elegir una carta por poner un ejemplo. No me refiero a este caso, me refiero a poder condicionar una decisión (no sé si me explico).
> 
> Como es un tema que me interesa y creo que es importante no sólo en la magia, intento hacer alguna prueba de vez en cuando.
> El caso es que hace poco, en el trabajo, conseguí, fijando la atención en una persona de entre un grupo, y con algunos gestos, que tuviera la sensación de que había dicho algo con los labios, que nunca pronuncié pero que provoqué que pensara con lenguaje corporal. La cosa era fácil pero tenía contraste: esto está aprobado (en su cabeza), esto está propuesto pero no está aprobado todavía (dicho por mis labios).
> Sólo esta persona jura y perjura que dije eso. No fue casualidad porque fue premeditado.
> Espero hacerme comprender con estas líneas.
> 
> ¿Qué puedo hacer para poder avanzar en este asunto? ¿Qué me recomendáis leer? ¿Estoy zumbado y no es un tema para tratar aquí? ¿Tengo alma de mentalista? En serio, ¿cómo lo véis?


si que es importante yo tengo un tratado sobre expresion corporal en la magia aunque lo saque de internet la verdad es que no me acuerdo si puedo y tengo tiempo algun dia intentare colgar un resumen en el foro, realmente no es muy extenso solo son cosas basicas como hacia donde mirar y las posturas tanto en el mago como en el espectador y lo que puede causar esa postura en el oponente (por decirlo de alguna manera) aunque yo creo que esto es todo misdirecion pura y dura si puedo mañana lo cuelgo. :D

----------


## BusyMan

> manolo en la sei le hizo un juego a mi novio


¿ Tu novio el IN-GE-NI-E-RO ?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

:shock:   :?:   :shock: 

¿Ni-e-ro?

----------


## Dogma

Curioso tema. Pensé que era el único en usar el trabajo como campo de pruebas. Hay muchos formas de provocar una reacción en alguien solo con gestos y de forma que solo esa persona los perciba. Una de las formas mas sencillas es hablar con algún compañero sobre algún objeto que esté detras de "la víctima", por ejemplo una máquina de café. Con eso consigues dos cosas, la primera, que tu compañero y tu mireis de vez en cuando a "la victima" y segundo que la puedas incluso señalar. Lo mejor de todo es que la persona con la que estabas hablando jurará que no estabais hablando de "la víctima".Sobre todo por que es cierto. Lo peor es que tu víctima puede mosquearse bastante. 
Este fue el primer metodo que probé en el trabajo. El problema es que me vi obligado a cambiarlo, por que había gente que se enfadaba bastante y tampoco es cuestión. Ahora soy capaz de hacer que alguíen venga sin necesidad de llamarle y cosas por el estilo. ¿Para que puede servir esto en la magia? Bueno, te da ciertas tablas a la hora de elegir a una persona para hacerle un truco e incluso a preveer como va a reaccionar. 
Por cierto, una cosa que solía hacer bastante en los trenes. Cuando había un par de personas delante miraba hacia atras con cara de sorpresa lo que hacía que esas personas mirasen a su vez hacia atras, lo mas cachondo es cuando me miraban y yo ponía cara de "no va conmigo". Me costaba aguantar la risa.

----------


## zarkov

Ya veo que los hay más _malvados_ que yo   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## javier1521

> Iniciado por zarkov
> 
> No estoy seguro de si este mensaje está bien aquí o que incluso deba ponerse en zona abierta. Intentaré ser suficientemente descriptivo pero moderado y según se opine ya veremos.
> 
> He visto algo de cómo hacer que alguien piense una carta en concreto, que piense un color u objeto, etc. Inducirlo con el empleo de algunas técnicas entre otras con algo que yo llamo el lenguaje corporal (puro desconocimiento). Sé, por Giobbi, de la importancia de los movimientos del mago a la hora de dar a elegir una carta por poner un ejemplo. No me refiero a este caso, me refiero a poder condicionar una decisión (no sé si me explico).
> 
> Como es un tema que me interesa y creo que es importante no sólo en la magia, intento hacer alguna prueba de vez en cuando.
> El caso es que hace poco, en el trabajo, conseguí, fijando la atención en una persona de entre un grupo, y con algunos gestos, que tuviera la sensación de que había dicho algo con los labios, que nunca pronuncié pero que provoqué que pensara con lenguaje corporal. La cosa era fácil pero tenía contraste: esto está aprobado (en su cabeza), esto está propuesto pero no está aprobado todavía (dicho por mis labios).
> Sólo esta persona jura y perjura que dije eso. No fue casualidad porque fue premeditado.
> ...


bien, he hecho un corta pega y aki esta es un poco extenso pero bueno espero que se entienda bien seguire buscando a ver si encuentro algo más ya que me parece un tema importante dentro de la magia, ademas de muy interesante.

*El lenguaje corporal en la magia:*

El lenguaje corporal es una herramienta muy útil para los magos. Es una ciencia auxiliar de la psicología. Otras del tipo son la grafología, la psicometría, etc. Y esto no es más que una breve introducción. El tema del lenguaje corporal esta más que estudiado por profesionales con veinte títulos y doscientos libros publicados, así que no pretendas encontrar aquí todo lo que puedas llegar a necesitar sobre el tema. Pero de algo te va a servir. 

*Mirada* Primer gran clave. Todos aquellos que hayan leído los cinco puntos mágicos de Tamariz saben a lo que me refiero. Debes "tensar hilos" (Tamariz dixit) que salgan de tus ojos a los ojos de los espectadores. El control de la atención comienza desde el primer momento. Y el primer momento es la mirada. J.B. Bobo cuenta, al respecto, la siguiente anécdota: una vez se acercó a un gran mago, manipulador excelente de monedas, un joven muchacho que estaba haciendo sus primera armas en el tema. Le rogó que le aconsejara cómo mejorar su técnica. El viejo maestro accedió, y le enseñó a ejecutar uno de los juegos preferidos de su repertorio. Quedaron en encontrarse a la semana siguiente, para que el novel alumno le mostrara sus progresos. A la semana siguiente se encuentran, según lo acordado. El alumno saca la moneda del bolsillo, y el maestro le grita, inmediatamente: “MAL!. Debiste mirarme primero a los ojos”. 

Mira a los ojos. Mantén la mirada, sin ser molesto ni caer, obviamente, en la mirada fija del demente. Sonríe. Si logras acostumbrar a los espectadores a que te miren a los ojos, el 70 % de la misdirection está lograda. La mirada es la primer gran clave del mago. Todo tu poder reside ahí. Captura las miradas. Una vez que la gente te mira, seguirán lo que mires, mirarán a quien mires, etc. 

Reglas básicas: 

1) La gente mira lo que mires. 
2) La gente mira un objeto en movimiento 
3) Si hay dos objetos en movimiento, la gente mira primero lo que se comenzó a mover primero. 
4) Si miras a los ojos a una persona, esa persona te mirará a los ojos. Aprovecha para realizar técnicas fuera de su campo visual, que es el tuyo propio. Cuando estés mirando a los ojos a una persona, lo que no puedas ver, no puede ser visto por ella. 
5) Cada vez que hagas una pregunta, mira a la persona a la que se la estás haciendo. Se produce una “división de la atención”, por dos motivos. El primero de ellos es que la persona te mirará a los ojos para responderte. El segundo es que la persona debe pensar para responderte, por lo que se abstraerá, aunque sea momentáneamente. 

*Voz* Aprende a combinar la voz con la mirada. Cuando quieras llamar la atención sobre algo, eleva el tono de voz, mira a la gente a los ojos, moviéndote entre el público, como buscando llamarles la atención uno por uno. En realidad, eso buscas. Cuando quieras que algo pase desapercibido, puedes hacer dos cosas: llamar la atención sobre otra cosa, o llamar la atención justamente sobre lo que quieres que pase desapercibido. Esto último es propio de la magia contemporánea. Como explico en las cuentas falsas, en las técnicas actuales se llama la atención sobre lo que sucede, para ocultarlo. Cuento uno, dos, tres, cuatro cartas. La gente sabe que conté cuatro cartas, no oculté ese hecho. Mi mirada, mi voz tranquila, todo indica que es una cosa irrelevante, algo que no tiene importancia. Y luego levanto la vista, elevo el tono de voz, el cuerpo se endereza: la magia está por comenzar. Cuando en realidad, ya está todo hecho. 

Pronuncia separadamente y con cuidado cada palabra. Tiene que ser posible entenderte. Habla fuerte y claro. Los cambios en la voz no tienen que ver con el volumen. Tienen que ver, en principio, con su ausencia y presencia, con su tono y timbre, con su fuerza o debilidad, con su seguridad o duda. Si de repente te callas, y comienzas a señalar hacia un paquete, algo extraño acaba de suceder con él: tanto, que no puedes emitir palabras. Si hablas animadamente con un espectador, es que la magia está por comenzar, todavía no has hecho nada....o sí?
Cuerpo El cuerpo debe ser el reflejo de lo que te pasa por dentro. Si lograste atrapar con tu mirada a los espectadores, entonces lo que te pase a ti les pasara a ellos. Si te relajas, ellos se relajan. Si te tensas, ellos se tensan. Si señalas, miran. Si sonríes, sonríen. Elsmley es un maestro del uso del cuerpo para transmitir tensión o relajación. Otro maestro de este tipo de manejo era Fred Kaps. Slydini, gran influencia de Tamariz, desarrolló una gran teoría al respecto. Tu cuerpo es tu comunicador. Más del 65% de lo que se comunica, se comunica no verbalmente. El típico tonto que hace trucos con cartas suele ir describiendo paso a paso lo que hace, algo así como: y ahora pongo los ases, y los mezclo, sin trampa, en el medio del mazo. Ahora los voy a hacer aparecer, con magia. Mira, un as. Un mago usa su cuerpo y su mirada. La charla la usa para reforzar el efecto del juego, o para volverlo más entretenido, o hasta para darle un sentido que trascienda la magia. Hace poco estuve leyendo sobre un tipo de efectos que se llaman "Gospel Magic", donde se usa la magia para hablar de la Biblia. Ese es un ejemplo. Aplicado al efecto que puse de ejemplo, el mago mira al espectador y muestra los cuatro ases, diciendo: los ases. Nada más. Los mete en el mazo, y dice: quiero que estés bien atento...Se calla, hace una pausa, y comienza a hacer aparecer los ases. Su cuerpo está un poco inclinado sobre la mesa. Su mirada esta concentrada en los ases que van cayendo. Cada vez que aparece uno, levanta la vista hacia el espectador. Cuando termina, se queda mirando al espectador, fijamente. Es ahí que el espectador se "afloja", se relaja, sonríe y aplaude. Ése es un mago actuando.
*
Posturas* 

Evita: 
1) Estar cruzado de piernas, o de brazos 
2) Dar la espalda al publico 
3) Cruzar el eje medio del cuerpo con los brazos 
4) Estar encorvado o mal parado. 
5) Tener las manos en los bolsillos, o detrás de la espalda. 
6) Respetar los espacios de intimidad corporal del espectador. 

Gestos típicos: 

Estar cruzado de piernas significa oposición. Sentarse en diagonal a alguien, con las piernas cruzadas, significa competencia. Sentarse al lado significa afecto. En frente, oposición. Tener los brazos cruzados significa protección. La mano en la pera o barbilla significa pensar. Tener las manos cruzadas o tomadas detrás de la espalda significa superioridad contenida. Ponerse las dos manos detrás de la nuca representa sentimientos de superioridad intelectual. Si una mujer tiene una pierna cruzada detrás de la otra estando parada, es que no le caes bien. Procura mantener un lenguaje corporal abierto y neutral, con los pies juntos, las manos en los costados del cuerpo. Luego podrás usar tus brazos y torso para señalar. Hacia adonde apuntes tus pies, se dirige tu interés. A las personas que tengan brazos cruzados, procura darles algo para que sostengan, deshaciendo así su postura negativa.. A las que estén cruzadas de piernas, hazlas parar. Deje a tu imaginación otras ideas que se te puedan ocurrir para modificar sutilmente, a tu favor, el lenguaje corporal de tu público. Pero por favor, si ves a alguien sentado en diagonal a ti con las piernas y los brazos cruzados, no lo uses de colaborador. Te puede ir muy mal. 

*Conclusiones* El lenguaje corporal no es una ciencia exacta. Tampoco es muy científico lo que figura aquí. No hay respuestas exactas, ni mucho menos. Una persona con los brazos cruzados puede tener frío, y nada más. La experiencia es la única maestra en la que podemos confiar. Y solo a veces. 

Sobre este tema puedes leer el libro clásico de Allan Pease, y todo lo que encuentres sobre PNL, programación neurolingüística.

espero que os sirva para algo.Gracias  :D

----------


## javier1521

bien, he conseguido el librito de los cinco puntos magicos de juan tamariz, os lo recomiendo 100%, es magnifico, conciso y sobre todo facil de leer, sin cosas raras, como si estubiera ablando con tigo, son unas 60 paginas que caen del tiron, en serio, conseguidlo que para este tema es lo mejor que he leido.  :D

----------


## zunahioshi

Esto del lenguaje corporal si que es interesante, respecto a lo que decia Azran sobre que la persona que esta mintiendo se lleva la mano a la nariz, lo que yo se es que por ejemplo un niño que miente se lleva la mano directamente a la boca porque subconscientemente se manda la orden a la mano que no deje salir palabras falsas de la boca, lo que pasa con personas mayores es que se manda la orden de tapar la boca pero la persona lo disimula rascandose la nariz o los labios, para que no sea tan obvio. 

Igual dicen que para obtener exito con una persona es importante imitar su postura p ej su manera de sentarse, la posicion de los brazos, esto hace que la personas siente que tu la estas imitando y se relaje (porque subcoscientemente cree tener el control), entonces es mas probable que tengas exito en lo que quieras. 

una cosa que queria preguntar, especialmente a Dogma 




> Ahora soy capaz de hacer que alguíen venga sin necesidad de llamarle y cosas por el estilo..


Como lo logras? llamar a alguien.... me gustaria que me comentaras.

finalmente una de las cosas que me acuerdo es del lenguje verbal y es una tecnica muy util para hacer sentir bien a las demas personas y es decir siempre el nombre de la persona, por ejemplo si estas hablando con Laura y le vas a preguntar te gusta la magia?, se va a sentir mejor si le dices oyeme Laura, te gusta la magia?. El nombre de la persona es la palbra mas bella para ella misma. O no se sienten bien cuendo por ejemplo alguien los nombra en el foro. ¿o no Azran y Dogma?  :D 

Saludos.

----------


## jodemagia

este tema me parece muy interesante. banachek es uno de los mejores para el lenguaje corporal. en uno de sus libros dice como puedes hacer  para que la gente diga cosas que tu quieres que diga sin decirlas!  hay que practicar mucho  y fallar muchas veces para conseguirlo pero al final tiene su exito: 

en francia  porque soy frances , la gente reacciona con mucha diferencia a la de espña osea que tambien hay que tener en cuenta la cultura de cada unos

magicalmente jonathan

----------


## Grafologox

Perdon se edito dos veces.

Un saludo

----------


## Grafologox

Hola Zarkov, te recomiendo un par de libros, para empezar con el tema son bastante indicados.
Piensa que el 80% de la informacion que registras sobre alguien, no es por el lenguaje hablado, 
sino por el corporal.

El lenguaje del cuerpo. 
Autores:Allan y Barbara Pease
Editorial Amat
Con este veras la importancia del lenguaje corporal y todo aquello que se transmite de forma inconsciente,
por supuesto es un "arma" perfecta.

Aprendizaje dinamico con PNL.
Autores: Robert B.Dilts y Todd A.Epstein
Editorial Urano
Este toca el tema de como las personas aprendemos del mundo y como se nos quedan grabadas las cosas,
el como asimilamos la informacion para despues utilizarla y lo que es mas importante,
enseña que mecanismos son los que utilizamos para comunicarnos con los demas.
O el por que, de que unos seamos tan malos en matematicas (yo mismo) y otros tan buenos.
Zunahioshi, el llevarse la mano a la nariz "puede" significar mentira, pero tiene que ir acompañado 
de mas gestos que digan lo mismo.
Por ejemplo, rascarse muy levemente entre la nariz y el labio superior suele ser un signo de atraccion sexual. 


Un saludo

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Por  lo que veo; el lenguaje corporal es como la Grafologia.

Son prolongaciones de  gestos que delatan nuestro subconsciente.

No son una ciencia exacta y cuando se da uno solo de los sintomas ,éste no es significativo.Pero cuando varios que significan lo mismo se repiten,,sin duda te estan revelando algo. :mrgreen:

----------


## Trus

tengo una duda, más bien contradicción:

hacer magia, con PNL, es algo muy bestial, y no me refiero a bestial de guau que bien!, sino de decir que es un abuso para el público profano, 
¿sabéis si se aplica con asiduidad esta técnica ya?

lo digo porque la PNL, bien aplicada hace que el mago con muuy poquito que haga le valga, y ya no se tratará de habilidad cómica, técnica, o labia, sino que habrá sugestionado al público...eso sería algo injusto ¿no?

...(dudas de principiante)...

----------

